# Memory card error?



## Jaclyn99 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello there,

I've had a D3100 since saturday and as you'll understand I've hammered it over the weekend with images of just about every single thing i can.

Late on saturday I had the error message below... i formatted the card and it was fine again. 

"This memory card cannot be used. Card may be damaged. Insert another card."

Sunday, the display failed to show a picture saying it was "unable to display the file"

Tonight, the error message appeared again randomly.

The memory card is a PNY 8g. Not approved by Nikon. the Manual says that if the card is slow, recording may suddenly stop.

I think I've answered my own question... but do I need a better memory card?

Cheers,

Jaclyn

ps. I don't make a habit of asking stupid questions... just need reassurance. thanks.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 26, 2011)

I assume you're formatting it in the camera and not with a computer.  Using the camera is the best method.

And as with all things man-made, memory cards can and do fail.  A better memory card may serve you better if you're going to shoot video or need to fire off a couple dozen shots like a machine gun.  If not, a class 4 or class 6 card will serve you well.

And if you're going to get another card, buy two.  As you've just learned, cards can fail and owning just one (that fails) renders the camera into an expensive paperweight.


----------



## Jaclyn99 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, formatting with the camera. 

Being a realist (other people say pessimist ) I immediately assume the worst, but I'm hoping it's just the card and not some mental camera problem. Luckily had a spare 2gb card to stop withdrawal symptoms. 

Will sort out tomorrow. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## fotomanjack (Oct 15, 2011)

Is there a firmware upgrade for your camera? That may or may not be a symptom for the card going bad. Also, hopefully you shut off the camera before installing or removing a card. Leaving it on can and will corrupt a card, not to mention damage your camera electronics in weird ways. Just throwing stuff out there for you to think about. 

Oh...and if you want really good cards...........use Kingston or Lexar.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 1, 2013)

I see the spammers have found a zombie thread


----------

